# Noctua NH-D15s - "Problem"



## Phaneroptera (23. Januar 2017)

N'abend!

Ich habe eine kleine Frage an die Kühlungsabteilung hier. 

Ich kühle einen i7-4790. Bin kein Experte, aber mir kommt das Ding schon immer "zickig" vor. Meine damit: viele Temperatur-"Sprünge" als wäre der Prozessor nervös und würde hin- und herspringen. 
Und seit ich neulich aus diversen Gründen mein Mainboard getauscht habe, und bei der Gelegenheit auch den RAM, kommt mir das noch extremer vor, und auch allgemein sind die Temperaturen höher, was mich wundert bei einem MB-Wechsel... 
habe auf jeden Fall die WLP erneut aufgetragen und so weiter, um das alles als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. 
Früher habe ich es geschafft, sowas wie Prime95 (mache ich nicht ständig, nur wenn viel im System geändert wird - hat ja nichts mit Zocken zu tun, aber ein bisschen sagt es mir ja schon, was meine CPU bei voller Last so macht (denke ich) ) in der Version 27.90 (ein Kumpel sagte mir schon damals, dass ich bloß nicht auf die neuen Versionen gehen soll, weil die angeblich diese Generation von Intel nicht mögen und ganz schnell dem Hitzetod nahe bringen... weiß nicht, wie viel Wahrheit darin steckt) laufen zu lassen und niemals über 75° zu kommen. Nach dem Wechsel und einer Windows-Neu-Installation kommt mir die CPU (mit HWMonitor überwacht) nicht nur "nervöser" vor, sondern auch Prime95 (immer noch 27.90) braucht nur eine Minute und schon sind die 75° geknackt und nach einer Weile auch 80, wobei komischerweise die 4 Kerne ziemlich unterschiedlich warm laufen (im Gegensatz zu früher). 

Momentan kühlt da mein treuer Prolimatech Genesis, der mir Jahre lang treue Dienste geleistet hat, jedoch jetzt glaube ich in Rente sollte. Erstens ist seine Bodenplatte ziemlich übel mitgenommen, zweitens habe ich jetzt höheren RAM und drittens eben momentan Temperatur-Probleme.

Nun: Ich habe vor einer Weile den Noctua NH-D15s geschenkt bekommen und würde den gerne einsetzen. 
Ich habe mich immer gegen Doppeltürme gewehrt, da ich das optisch schrecklich fand, jedoch hat der schlankere Noctua mit seinem (zumindest in der Ausgangsstellung) einzelnen Lüfter in der Mitte es mir angetan, da das System so etwas aufgeräumter und schicker aussehen würde, der Ram ist "frei" und es ist allgemein nicht mehr so voll da oben in der Ecke. Jedoch musste ich nun hören, dass ich, wenn ich "gescheite" Kühlung will, nicht mit dem einen Lüfter auskomme (sei es der Originale oder ein Silent Wings 3 - geht, wenn man die Klammern biegt) und noch einen vorne dran machen sollte/müsste. (Hinten bringt wohl nichts?)
Prinzipiell kein Problem, da ich noch einen Lüfter über habe - aber da muss ich dann wieder älteren, langsameren RAM einbauen und vor allem: es sieht genau so aus, wie man es eben von den Doppel-Türmen gewohnt ist, was ich eigentlich nicht möchte...

Irgendwie ist das jetzt ein verwirrender Text geworden... an sich ist die Frage wohl eigentlich, ob ein solcher Noctua mit nur einem Lüfter für mich ausreicht. Nicht übertaktet oder so, gut belüftetes Gehäuse, aber meine CPU macht wie geschrieben ein bisschen Aufstand (die Grafikkarte z.B. fühlt sich pudelwohl). Wenn ein Ein-Lüfter-Noctua zu schwach ist nach Eurer Meinung würde das Ding halt leider erstmal in der Packung verbleiben. 

Ach, und bevor jemand das vorschlägt: ich mag kein Wasser. Ich weiß, das ist doof, aber mir wird bei dem Gedanken an Wasserkühlung mulmig. Vielleicht könnt Ihr das verstehen, irgendwie, auch wenn es klar irrational ist... :/

Einen schönen noch.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Januar 2017)

Der 4790k ist heiß, besonders mit prime. Da kann man nix machen. Haswell ist ja schon nicht kühl, aber der 4790k reitzt das aus.

Du machst jetzt mal prime95, smallFFTs oder Custom mit 12k. daneben lässt du cpu-z laufen und lädst den screen hier hoch


----------



## Doenertaker (23. Januar 2017)

Wenn es die selbe CPU bei selbem Takt ist könnte die "Auto"-Spannungseinstellung des Mainboards der Grund sein. Da wird generell immer viiiel mehr gegeben als nötig wäre, damit auch wirklich jede CPU auf dem angepeilten Takt läuft. Das neue Mainboard könnte da also noch grobschlächtiger rangehen als das alte. Leg am besten eine feste Spannung fest (langsam rantasten an die niedrigst mögliche bei gewünschtem Takt), ich hab das bei meinem i5 3570k erst nach Jahren mal gemacht, die Auto-Spannung hat wenn ich mich recht erinnere beim Standardtakt schon teilweise über 1,3V angelegt, jetzt habe ich einfach dauerhaft 1,15V bei 4,0Ghz - die CPU ist DEUTLICH kühler und dabei auch noch schneller.


----------



## Phaneroptera (23. Januar 2017)

Das mit der Spannung kam mir auch in den Sinn, aber so viel ich weiß, ist da ja fast jede einzelne CPU anders und man braucht Feingefühl im BIOS. Dazu habe ich einfach nicht genug Ahnung fürchte ich.

Narbennarr: Prime 95 in der 27.90, dann smallFFTs (für Stresstests hatte ich das noch nie genommen), CPU-Z - und wie lange das ganze bis ich den Screenshot mache? Und einfach die "Startseite" von CPU-Z? HWMonitor auch dazu?

Edit: das "wie lange?" hat sich erledigt ... ca. 5 Minuten und es geht an die 100°. Siehe Anhang.


----------



## Doenertaker (23. Januar 2017)

Kommt auf die Definition von Feingefühl an  hab mich auch nie rangetraut, aber du musst eigentlich immer den selben Wert nur um ein Stückchen nach unten machen, mit Prime/ deinen normalen Programmen testen, wenn alles läuft nochmal ein Stück, wieder testen, .... ist eben zeitaufwendig, aber sonst kein Hexenwerk. Schau doch mal in CPU-Z oder einem anderen Ausleseprogramm wie viel Spannung während Prime95 und auch sonst anliegt und vergleiche mit dem, was andere User als fixe Spannungen haben, dann kannst da zumindest ohne Aufwand ausschließen dass es daran liegt.

Edit: Ok nach deinem Edit hat sich das fast geklärt, so krass hoch wie bei mir damals ist das nicht. Bisschen was rausholen könntest aber bestimmt.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Januar 2017)

Spannungs ist eigentlich normal und auch kein Sync all cores aktiv. Du hast ein andere Problem:

93 Grad auf Core 1 und 64 Grad auf Core 4, wtf? 
Also entweder hast du die CPU mit dem krummsten HS aller Zeiten erwischt (was ich nicht glaube), oder du hast ein Montageproblem. Entweder WLP komplett falsch aufgetragen, oder Kühler falsch montiert/ nicht angezogen.
30 Grad Core unterschied ist fernab jeder Tolleranz


----------



## Phaneroptera (23. Januar 2017)

WLP ist ausgeschlossen. Ich habe 3 Pasten getestet mit 3 Methoden (Erbse, Linie, "Thermalright-Methode" mit hauchdünner Schicht auf beiden Seiten) und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit WLP, habe mit der Zeit alle Methoden getestet und zig Pasten.

Kann es sein, dass der Genesis zu fest angezogen ist? Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass der Mechanismus langsam leidet und die automatische Sperre, die sonst einen passenden Druck garantiert, nicht mehr richtig da ist.

Also den Genesis habe ich schon oft montiert (verschiedene Gehäuse und so weiter), da kann es nur sein, dass ich ihn zu fest angezogen habe.

Kann es sein, dass die CPU an sich defekt ist? Davor hab' ich Angst. Oft montieren kann den HS doch sicher auch schädigen, oder?

Also klar ist, dass ich sobald wie möglich den Noctua drauf mache. Denn ich habe auch noch nie solche Unterschiede gesehen und ich habe noch nie 100° gesehen, auch nicht bei Prime, vor allem nicht nach kurzer Zeit.

Ich melde mich spätestens übermorgen (morgen steht leider was an), wenn ich den Kühler-Tausch vollzogen habe. Falls die Werte dann gleich sind muss es aber eigentlich die CPU sein, ich habe ja sonst nicht blöd im BIOS rumgespielt oder irgendwelche faxen gemacht und früher hatte der Genesis die CPU selbst bei Stresstests unter 70 gehalten mit max. 2-5° Unterschied bei den Kernen.

Man, jetzt hab ich Schiss...


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Januar 2017)

CPUs haben eine hervorragende Absicherung gegen Überhitzung, selbst wenn du jetzt ewig herum"primest" ^^ Bei normaler Nutzung passiert da erstmal nichts.
Wenn du aber schon haptisch, das Gefühl hast, dass die Montagevorrichtung nicht mehr in Ordnung ist und die unterschiedlichen Kerntemps das so treffend visualisieren, sollte der Kühler getauscht werden bzw ein neues Montageset geordert werden 

Ich würde jetzt halt nicht mehr am Genesis rum schrauben, nicht das du dir nich den Sockel zerdrückst oder Ähnliches


----------



## Phaneroptera (23. Januar 2017)

Meine Angst ist nicht die Überhitzung sondern die Tatsache, dass ich schon so oft rum-montiert habe, die CPU oft den Sockel gewechselt hat, gereinigt wurde, Paste, etc und ich irgendwann nicht vorsichtig genug war und sie jetzt darunter gelitten hat.

edit: konnte nicht warten und habe jetzt doch sofort den Noctua vorsichtig montiert damit der Fehler auf keinen Fall bei Montage/WLP liegt. Dann den selben Test... und trotz besserer Temps wieder dieser riesige Unterschied. Siehe Anhang.

Ich denke mal, dann ist davon auszugehen, dass die CPU einen Schaden hat, oder? 

edit2: das "Intel Processor Diagnostics Tool" wurde in einem anderem Forum mal vorgeschlagen, und siehe da: beim ersten Durchlauf ging alles bis kurz vor Schluss glatt, dann kompletter Absturz. Und jetzt bekomme ich schon beim ersten Test sofort ein "Fail" für meinen Prozessor.

So ein Alptraum....


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Januar 2017)

Eine CPU geht so schnell nicht kaputt, das sind mit die robustesten Teile die es gibt  Ich habe schon CPU gehabt die einen überflutung überlebt haben (eine richtige Sprich Keller unter Wasser  ).
Wir müssen jetzt einfach rausfinden, wo das Problem liegt.

Montagefehler kann denke ich ausschließen, da der Noctua einen definierten Anschlag hat und nur zwei Schrauben hat. Hast du sie auch schön im Wechsel angezogen? Stück für Stück?
Als nächstes also gucken ob die Hardware optisch in Ordnung ist. Wie sieht die CPU aus? Hat der HS sichtbare Verformungen? Dellen? Wie sieht der Sockel vom Mainboard aus? Ruhig nochmal alles auseinander nehmen! Wenn möglich sogar in ein anderes Mainboard stecken!

Sollte das alles nicht bringen, muss man von einem mangelhaften Kontakt zwischen DIE und HS ausgehen, bzw schlecht aufgetragenem TIM (die WLP unterm HS). Da bleibt dann eine Reklamation über Intel, wenn du Garantieberechtigt bist, oder köpfen (lassen).


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Ok, Stück für Stück.

Die Schrauben wie immer im Wechsel angezogen. HS sieht normal aus, keine Dellen oder Ähnliches, nur halt etwas "blasser" durch die Benutzung. Der Sockel sieht perfekt aus! Mainboard ist ja auch neu. 
Und das andere Mainboard liegt beim Elektro.Schrott. 

Da es schon einige Jahre sind bin ich nicht mehr Garantieberechtigt soweit ich weiß (gucke nochmal nach).

Kann es denn an irgendwelchen Einstellungen im BIOS des neuen Mainboards liegen?

Vor dem Köpfen hab ich natürlich Schiss, aber da mir ja vielleicht nichts anderes bleibt... der Vorgang an sich ist ja einfach.


----------



## jkox11 (24. Januar 2017)

Es müssten offensichtliche Fehler aufzuweisen sein, denn 20-30 Grad Unterschied zwischen den Kernen ist schlicht und einfach absurd  
Da du so gut wie alles ausgeschlossen hast, kann es eigentlich nur noch das HS sein.

Wenn du Garantie hast, dann auf jeden Fall die CPU an die Backe von Intel klatschen und eine neue verlangen. 

Ansonsten dann die Variante mit dem Köpfen. 
Vorher mal Youtube anschmeissen und schauen wie's geht


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Januar 2017)

Backplate sitzt korrekt? also wirklich komplett durch die Löcher gesteckt?


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Bevor ich köpfe...

Wenn es "nur" an dem Kontakt liegt, erklärt das dann auch den totalen "Fail" beim Intel Diagnostik-Tool? Weil da kommen jetzt ja schon von Beginn an Fehler, die noch nichts mit Hitze zu tun haben.

Kann es an der Prime-Version liegen? Sollte ich vorher eine andere probieren? Ich weiß leider einfach nicht, an welchem Punkt es genau schief ging... nur, dass früher alles ok war.

Habe Skalpelle und Iso da, also sollte köpfen und säubern kein Ding sein. Irgendwelche Präferenzen, was dann zwischen den Noctua und die CPU kommt? Hätte CM MasterGel Maker, Noctua, ChillFactor3, Scythe (doofe Paste, würde ich ausschließen).

Ich nehme an, dass ihr die Variante meint, bei der ich den HS weg lasse, oder? Gibt ja auch die, bei der man die Paste tauscht und ihn wieder aufsetzt, was jedoch wenn es um Kontaktprobleme gehen sollte irgendwie am Ziel vorbei wäre, wenn ich es richtig verstehe...

edit: Jap, Backplate sitzt so korrekt wie sie nur kann. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es kein Montagefehler ist, auch wenn menschliche Dummheit nie ganz auszuschließen ist.

edit2: Müsste nicht der Kontakt da sein, wenn ein Kühler mit ordentlich Druck drauf sitzt? Dadurch, dass die CPU aussieht wie immer was die Oberfläche angeht frage ich mich woher der plötzliche Kontaktverlust denn kommt.

edit3: Das mit der Prime-Version ist egal, IntelBurnTest zeigt den gleichen Unterschied und komischerweise kommt die Diagnostik heute wieder bis zum Heat-Test.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Januar 2017)

Kontakt zu von Kühler zu HS müsste da sein. Erkennt man ja auch gut am Abdruck der WLP am Kühler.
Setze auch mal das BIOS zurück, update es zur neusten Version und lass mal alles ohne eigene Einstellungen, also 100% Stock laufen. Dabei auch nur einen einzigen RAM Riegel rein machen.

Die Fehler bei prime/inteltest können viele Ursachen haben. Neben einem Defekt auch falsche Spannung, falsche Timing, defekter RAM etc.

Wir müssen und jetzt halt Punkt für Punkt dadurch wühlen und Ferndiagnosen sind schwer 
Solltest du wirklich köpfen, machst du den HS natürlich wieder drauf, ich würde aber vorher wirklich alles andere Probieren, bevor man die letzte Konsequenz zieht


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Bios und Ram habe ich selbst schon gemacht wie du es beschreibst weil ich das von früherer Diagnose her halt so kenne, nur das Update noch nicht, das habe ich schlicht vergessen. Wird sofort gemacht.

Ok, macht alles keinen Unterschied. 

Hätte ich Idiot nicht verdammt noch mal gerade erst neue Teile gekauft würde ich jetzt einfach umsteigen und mir einen 7700 holen. -.-

Soll ich mal meinen alten Ram rein machen? Würde zwar absolut keinen Sinn machen, da sowohl alt als auch neu Diagnosen fehlerfrei durchlaufen haben, Timings und so haben null Einfluss.

Ach alter RAM bringt auch nichts. Wenn ich so im Internet durchforste gibt es Leute die behaupten da kann man nix machen, Leute, die sagen 20° kann vorkommen wenn man Pech hat (O,o), aber ich habe noch keinen Fall gefunden, der das Problem durch köpfen gelöst bekam. Was nicht heißen soll dass ich euch nicht glaube, bitte nicht so verstehen! Bin nur selbst am verzweifeln was diese Sch***e soll, quasi von tadellos auf abartig deformiert ohne Grund. Frust ohne Ende.

Wie macht man denn den HS drauf, ohne dass dieser verrutscht? Das wird mir aus den Videos nicht klar. Industriekleber hätte ich da.

EDIT (Wichtig): Ich habe gerade rumgefragt und ich hätte die Möglichkeit, ein beschädigtes Asus-Mainboard (nur die 2. Wahl-Ram-Slots gehen, weil bei den anderen Dual-Channel-Slots die Halter abgebrochen sind, außerdem ist der Halter beim ersten PCI-E weg, d.h. ich müsste mein Zotac-Monster irgendwie noch anders absichern und außerdem müsste man den Slot vorsichtig reinigen weil der Inhaber wohl WLP hat draufkommen lassen) und von 'nem anderen Kumpel könnte ich mir für 1-2 Tage einen Alpenföhn Olymp ausleihen.

Ich denke das Mainboard könnte Sinn machen, aber wenn Noctua und Genesis das gleiche Ergebnis bringen brauche ich keinen Olymp oder?


----------



## Inva (24. Januar 2017)

Ich habe kürzlich selbst schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht:
Mein 6700K hatte ebenfalls vergleichbare Temperaturprobleme.

Hatte um Weihnachten herum mein System auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut. 
Dabei hatte ich zunächst nur die CPU gekühlt (da mir noch die GPU fehlte) und somit eine eigentlich deutlich überdimensionierte Kühlung mit 2* 480er Radiatoren.
Die CPU-Temperaturen waren dabei aber alles andere als akzeptabel. Core #1 hatte in Prime um die 90-95°, Core #3 um die 60-70° und #0 und #2 waren im Schnitt bei 50°.
Also nicht nur absolut gesehen viel zu warm für eine WaKü, sondern auch hohe Differenzen zwischen den einzelnen Kernen!

Nachdem ich mehrmals den CPU-Kühlblock neu montiert habe in verschiedenen Ausrichtungen und auch eine andere Wärmeleitpaste nahezu keinen Effekt hatte,
habe ich mich dann doch kurzerhand dazu entschlossen die CPU zu köpfen.
Beim Öffnen bröckelte mir dann auch schon eine recht ausgetrocknete Original-Intel-Paste entgegen.
Habe dann die Reste entfernt und durch Flüssigmetal ersetzt und alles wieder zusammengesetzt.

Das Ergebnis: Die Temperaturen spielten in einer ganz anderen Liga. 
Alle Differenzen zwischen den Kernen sind deutlich kleiner geworden. 
Core #1 ist zwar immer noch der wärmste, aber er ist nur knapp 5-10° wärmer als die anderen und bleibt unter 40°C!
Die anderen pendeln so von 30-35°, die absoluten Temperaturen sind also auch mehr als deutlich gesunken! 

Das Köpfen hat sich hier also eindeutig gelohnt.
Den 6700K habe ich aber bereits länger im Einsatz, vorher immer mit einem Thermalright Macho drauf 
und vor dem Umbau auf WaKü waren die Probleme zwar auch schon vorhanden aber nicht so extrem.

Mein Verdacht wäre hier, dass die Intel-Paste in der Tat austrocknet und beim Lösen des alten Kühlers sich der Druck 
auf den Heatspreader der Cpu gelockert hat und dann kein optimaler Kontakt zwischen Heatspreader und Die mehr vorhanden war?

Vielleicht hilft dir meine Erfahrung ja weiter


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Oh, deine Erfahrung hilft doch sehr. Ich habe wie bereits geschrieben viel montiert und habe den Prozessor schon lange, also gehe ich fast davon aus, dass dein Szenario bei mir sehr gut der Fall sein könnte. Allerdings habe ich kein Flüssigmetall (und etwas Respekt *hust* Angst *hust* davor) und weiß nicht, ob sich der Versuch mit normaler WLP lohnt?

Denn ich würde mein Mainboard ungerne aufgeben, es gefällt mir ansonsten einfach...

Also quasi Frage an alle: köpfen ohne Flüssigmetall? Wenn ja, welche WLP?

Ich habe inzwischen mehrere Fälle gefunden, bei denen der 4970k nach einer Weile solche faxen macht. Und ich habe noch dazu sicherlich mit dem vielen Wechseln, Testen usw dazu beigetragen.

Der Vorgang des Köpfens ist mir inzwischen klar, nur die Fragen nach der Wärmeleitung, die ich als Ersatz nehmen sollte, nicht.

Falls ihr sagt ich soll vorher das beschädigte Mainboard versuchen mache ich das, aber ich als nicht-Experte finde oben beschriebenes Szenario wahrscheinlicher. Angeblich muss man ja schon blöd sein um die CPU beim Köpfen zu töten...

Edit: Hm, mein Kumpel sagt Köpfen ohne Metall ist wie Brot ohne Butter... 

Beim genaueren Betrachten ist deine Erfahrung wirklich genau wie meine. Zu hohe Temps im Gegensatz zu früher und die Core-Unterschiede. 5-10° sind ja selbst laut Intel im Rahmen.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Januar 2017)

Natürlich ist Flüssigmetal das i-tüpfelchen, aber auch ohne erreicht man schon eine gute Verbesserung, da die von Intel einfach ******* ist 
Dazu geht es ja bei dir darum, die offenbar mangelhafte Verteiltung der Paste zu korrigieren. Da wirst du auch mit einer normalen, guten Paste (Mastergel, Gelid, Kryonaut) schon bessere Temps erreichen und vor allem die Kerne wieder angleichen können und darum geht es ja.

Außerdem, wenn der HS erstmal ab ist und du ihn nicht wieder anklebst, sonder nur auflegst, kannst du bei Lust und Laune ja immer noch auf LM wechseln, ohne das du erneut köpfen musst.


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Mastergel habe ich zu genüge, dann muss ich nur per Videos schauen wie viel und so. 

Kann ich den HS nur drauflegen, einspannen und das langt?

Stimmt es denn, dass ich schon ganz schön blöd sein müsste, der CPU bei dem Vorgang zu schaden?

Manche sprechen von Köpfen als wäre es locker-flockig, andere als wäre es nur etwas für absolute Experten...


----------



## Inva (24. Januar 2017)

Natürlich kann man auch normale Wärmeleitpaste nehmen, wenn man liquid metal scheut. Ich wollte bei mir dann halt gleich das Optimum raus holen 
Eine gute Wärmeleitpaste ist dann vielleicht 5-8° wärmer, sollte aber immer noch bessere Ergebnisse liefern, als Intels Original-Schmiere 

Die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut gehört da derzeit zu den Spitzenreitern, ist aber auch nicht die Günstigste.

Edit: Ich habe meine auch erstmal nur "aufgelegt". Das geht, wenn man beim Einspannen vorsichtig vorgeht.


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Die neue von CM schlägt in manchen Tests sogar den Grizzly, also reicht das denke ich. 

Wie hast du sie denn aufgetragen? Reinigung mit Iso ist klar, hoffe das bisschen was ich habe reich noch.

Narbennarr: Sind ""wir" an dem Punkt, wo es Sinn macht? Will dich da ganz sicher für nichts verantwortlich machen (falls was schief geht oder so), aber du hast mich hier ja durch die Schritte geführt und wüsste nur gerne, was du jetzt nach dem, was alles ausgeschlossen wurde, machen würdest. 

edit: ich habe das beschädigte Mainboard jetzt und ganz ehrlich, der Sockel sieht so aus, dass ich die größten Bedenken hätte, meine CPU da rein zu setzen, da sie ja äußerlich vollkommen in Ordnung ist...


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Januar 2017)

Naja mir fällt auch nichts Anderes mehr ein. So große Kernunterschiede hatte ich noch nie. Ein schief aufgesetzter Wasserkühler hatte mir mal 15 Grad unterschied gebracht, aber nicht 30. Da es durchaus Fälle gibt wo die Intel-Paste nach einiger Zeit das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, wäre Köpfen jetzt wohl die letzte Möglichkeit. Montage, Settings etc haben wir ja ausgeschlossen.

Letztlich ist das deine Entscheidung, ich würds machen. Ich habs bisher selbst aber nur per Hammer gemacht, aber eher, weil ich Messer nicht leiden kann


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Ich mag Messer, ich nehm' ein Skalpell. 

Wie geht das mit einem Hammer oder verstehe ich den Witz nicht? o.O

Ich habe die WLP für beide Seiten ausgesucht (Master Maker Nano bla) und werde danach den Noctua mit einem Lüfter aufsetzen, da ich da weiß, dass der Montagemechanismus in Ordnung ist.

Was mich grad zum Verzweifeln bringt, ist, dass nach der offensichtlich einfachen Reinigung alle unterschiedliche Mengen und Methoden benutzen für die WLP, die die von Intel ersetzt. Bin unsicher, wie viel und wie, so viele Meinungen... -.-


----------



## Inva (24. Januar 2017)

Ich habe meine mit der vermeintlich gefährlichsten Methode, den Rasierklingen, geköpft. 
War auch kein Problem. Man muss halt vorsichtig vorgehen und mit viel Geduld. 
Aber jetzt wo es den Delid Die Mate 2 gibt, ist das sicherlich eine günstige und vergleichsweise ungefährliche Methode, oder eben der klassische Hammer.

Für den Haswell, würde ich die beiden letztgenannten Methoden wohl eher vorziehen, damit man die Widerstände auf dem Substrat nicht mit der Klinge ab rasiert.
Solche hat mein Skylake ja nicht.

Dann einfach den Die reinigen, den alten Kleber vorsichtig entfernen, neue Paste drauf und einbauen. 
Wenn du den Kleber nicht komplett entfernst, so dass noch leichte Reste drauf bleiben, dann haftet der Heatspreader auch noch ein wenig und erleichtert den Einbau, wenn man ihn nicht neu verklebt.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Januar 2017)

Nein der Hammer ist kein Scherz^^
Haswell köpfen Anleitung Hammer und Klinge im Test | Review | HardwareOverclock.com


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2017)

Naja, ich würde Abstand nehmen,

da kann doch einiges schief gehen,

ist ja nicht meine CPU, welche du verschrottest 

Frage doch mal lieber einen Profi, welcher die Sache für Dich übernimmt


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Hier in der Gegend gibt es keinen "Profi" für sowas. Findest du dass meine CPU jetzt voll ok ist oder wie kommst du zu der Meinung?

Hmpf dann sah das mit den Rasierklingen/Teppichmessern zu einfach aus um wahr zu sein, wenn man bei Haswell da dann doch was falsch machen kann. Mit Skalpell ist es halt noch einfacher, vorsichtig vorzugehen. Je schärfer desto und so.

Aber Adi1, sag mir bitte deine Alternative. Meine CPU überhitzt bei Last, selbst bei Spielen wird sie viel zu heiß. Und ich habe keine Garantie mehr. Was soll ich deiner Meinung nach denn machen.

Genau das meinte ich. Manche sagen "kein großes Ding, mach", andere schreien "bloß nicht, du bist kein Experte und verschrottest alles".

Sonst habe ich hier ein Ding im Wert von Tausenden stehen und kann damit gerade mal soviel machen wie mit einem Tablet.


----------



## jkox11 (24. Januar 2017)

Also mit dem Delid die Mate 2 ist es eigentlich ein Kinderspiel und kostet nur 30 Tacken  
Ab Febuar ist der auf Caseking verfügbar.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. Januar 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Hier in der Gegend gibt es keinen "Profi" für sowas. Findest du dass meine CPU jetzt voll ok ist oder wie kommst du zu der Meinung?
> 
> Hmpf dann sah das mit den Rasierklingen/Teppichmessern zu einfach aus um wahr zu sein, wenn man bei Haswell da dann doch was falsch machen kann. Mit Skalpell ist es halt noch einfacher, vorsichtig vorzugehen. Je schärfer desto und so.
> 
> ...




Never touch a running System unless you can take the risk


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Never touch a running System unless you can take the risk



"running".. merkste was? 

Um es verständlich zu machen: Ich würde NIEMALS ans Köpfen denken, wenn nicht das beschriebene und mit Screenshots belegte Problem, das nicht nur unter Prime, sondern unter ALLEM, was Last erzeugt, auftritt, wäre. 
Ich köpfe NICHT wegen OC oder weil ich gerne sowas mache, ganz und gar nicht... ich glaube manche haben den Thread nicht gelesen. Das Köpfen ist der letzte Versuch, die CPU zu RETTEN, nicht um irgendwas (relativ marginales) herauszuholen.

Oh mann, eigentlich würde die CPU jetzt schon vor mir liegen, aber jetzt ist wieder die Verunsicherung da, weil manche (ich meine jetzt nicht nur hier) so darüber reden als könnte es nur schief gehen.

Manche scheinen auch nicht zu verstehen, dass ich, so wie es aussieht, NICHT an einer 350€-CPU rumwerkeln will, denn im jetzigen Zustand ist das schlicht nicht der Fall. Vielleicht 25€ Wert für einen Bastler der auch versucht, das zu retten.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. Januar 2017)

Ja, limitiere z.B die maximale CPU Last unter Windows mit Energiesparprofilen xD


----------



## jkox11 (24. Januar 2017)

Er bezahlt 350 Eier für ne CPU die nicht mal den Standtakt aushält. 
Entweder Garantie anfragen oder das Ding köpfen.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Januar 2017)

Ich bin ja echt kein Freund von den Köpf-Empfehlungen. Wer meine Posts kennt, weiß dass ich mich eigentlich immer dagegen ausspreche, wenn jemand danach fragt ob es sich lohnt.
Der Fall hier ist aber anders, die CPU läuft aktuell echt bescheiden, nicht absehbar wo das hinführt. Ja, das ist ein Risiko, welches der Phaneroptera selbst tragen muss, aber Spaß macht die CPU so auch nicht. Ihr Verkaufswert ist aktuell auch eher mies.
Der DDM 2 kommt in einem Monat, macht aber auch nix anderes als die Hammermethode, nur eben kontrollierter


----------



## jkox11 (24. Januar 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Der DDM 2 kommt in einem Monat, macht aber auch nix anderes als die Hammermethode, nur eben kontrollierter



Voilà,
und auf den würde ich warten, wenn man es noch nicht vorher getan hat  

Ich mache es auch so


----------



## Defenz0r (24. Januar 2017)

Koepf keine CPU. Arbeite an deinem Kuehlkonzept. Vielleicht ist noch etwas rauszuholen. Hab bei meinem Kuehlkonzept auch um die 20C~ rausholen koennen.
Es ist definitiv Moeglich. 
Wenn du schon schreibst "Ich bin kein Profi" dann lass die Finger von.
Ich bin definitiv Profi und lasse auch die Finger davon weil es viele Risiken birgt. Darunter das die Garantie weg ist und Wertverlust.

Durch bessere WLP in meinem Fall die Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut und einer besseren Belueftung. Habe 9 Luefter.
Was auch noch ein paar grade bringt ist z.B wenn du den Ramtakt senkst.

Bei mir werkelt auch ein Prolimatech Genesis. Zwei Luefter dran.
Es kann auch sein das du zu viel WLP verwendet hast?

Ansonsten wenn du dir sicher bist die CPU einfach zuruecksenden und austauschen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Ich habe keine Garantie mehr, meine Paste ist ebenbürtig mit der Grizzly, das muss nur langsam mal in die Köpfe (Narbennarr, warst nicht du das mit dem Test der Master-Paste?).

Ich habe ebenso 9 Lüfter, habe lange, lange, lange an meinem Kühlkonzept gearbeitet und das Maximum herausgeholt. Wenn es von Lüfter/Kühler bis Paste geht bin ich definitiv kompetent, das mit dem 1-Lüfter-Noctua war meine erste Unsicherheit. Aber die ist auch Weg wenn klar ist, dass UNTER dem HS der CPU das Problem liegt.

Wenn du den Thread liest oder wenigstens den letzten Post von Narbennarr siehst du, dass das nichts mit dem Kühlkonzept zu tun hat. Ich bin ein Freund von Luftkühlung und die ist bei mir Optimal, mehr ist nicht zu holen.

Ich kenne meine Kühlung. Ich kenne meine Werte. Ich kenne keine verdammten 30° Unterschied zwischen Kernen oder gar ein erreichen von 100° bei einem Stresstest, sowas war mit meinem Kühlkonzept undenkbar.

Sorry, soll nicht aggro rüberkommen, aber es ist halt nervig wenn der Thread nicht gelesen und die Screenshots nicht angeguckt werden, bevor man sich äußert.


----------



## jkox11 (24. Januar 2017)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Koepf keine CPU. Arbeite an deinem Kuehlkonzept. Vielleicht ist noch etwas rauszuholen. Hab bei meinem Kuehlkonzept auch um die 20C~ rausholen koennen.
> Es ist definitiv Moeglich.
> Wenn du schon schreibst "Ich bin kein Profi" dann lass die Finger von.
> Ich bin definitiv Profi und lasse auch die Finger davon weil es viele Risiken birgt. Darunter das die Garantie weg ist und Wertverlust.
> ...



Lol, und deswegen soll kein anderer köpfen? 

Soll er sich noch 9 Lüfter kaufen, welche 20 Tacken kosten (die guten)? 
Addiere mal die Summe, nur um die CPU ein paar Grad zu kühlen?  

Das Problem ist einfach dass der eine Kern zu heiss ist. 
Klar birgt das Köpfen Risiken, aber gerade mit einem speziell gefertigten Gerät ist das aber zu machen.

_[Edit: Grad gelesen, dass der TE schon 9 hat  
Zeigt aber auch wieder, dass das Kühldesign nicht das Problem ist. ]_


----------



## Defenz0r (24. Januar 2017)

Du hast recht ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen.
Benutz am besten kein Fluessigmetall zum koepfen. Kannst ja genauso gut eine gute nicht leitende nehmen.
Weniger Risiko. Mich interessiert das Ergebnis. Derzeit kannst du den Delid Die Mate 1 bei ebay ersteigern.


----------



## jkox11 (24. Januar 2017)

Oder ein Monat noch warten bis die 2. Version rauskommt.


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Danke dass du nochmal nachgelesen hast und sorry, falls das von mir zu aggro rüberkam. Mein Kühlkonzept ist halt mit das teuerste an meinem Rechner (nur Loops, SW3, NF-A14/15 und immer entsprechende Kühler, wobei der Genesis da lange Zeit der Gewinner war) und das erste, was ich ausschließen konnte. 

Ihr werdet mich dafür belächeln und wohl zurecht sagen ich bin dumm und selbst Schuld, aber ich denke meine Ungeduld drängt mich schwer dazu, es ohne Spezial-Gerät und wohl heute zu machen. Ich kann zumindest sagen, dass ich Erfahrungen mit Skalpellen und Operationen am menschlichen Körper habe, also ein bisschen kann ich schon mit Klingen umgehen. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man das so einfach auf das Köpfen übertragen kann. Aber das Feingefühl sollte da sein, perfektes Werkzeug für die Methode auch und der größte negative Einfluss werden wohl eher meine Nerven sein.

Also wenn ich hier dann erst mal eine Woche oder so nicht mehr auftauche, ist klar, wie es ausgegangen ist. 

Und wenn ich wieder auftauche und das Problem noch besteht ist die CPU wohl sowieso Schrott und alle Mühe umsonst. Also wer möchte kann mir die Daumen drücken. 

[Zu meiner "Verteidigung" bleibt noch zu sagen, dass das ganze sich verschlimmert, also die Temperaturen schlechter werden und die Differenzen absurder, also ich habe das Gefühl da sollte schnell was geschehen. ]


----------



## Defenz0r (24. Januar 2017)

Mach das nicht, Geduld zahlt sich aus xD.
Kauf dir den Delid Die Mate 1 und nach dem Delid + Relid verkauf den rechtzeitig.


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Hat nicht mal funktioniert...

Skalpell, Rasierklinge, egal welches Werkzeug, das Ding sitzt so fest dass man nicht durchkommt. Und da ich nicht wie ein Idiot mit Gewalt eine Klinge da durchpressen wollte, nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass die Ecken sich viel einfacher lösen sollten, war die Aktion umsonst.

Habe nun nochmal alles begutachtet, gesäubert, so sauber montiert wie nur irgend möglich... immer noch das gleiche. Ein Kern springt aus der Reihe, alle anderen haben Temperaturen die angemessen wären. Dreck. Mist. Argh.

Ich will den PC gegen die Wand werfen. Seit ich begonnen habe, den zu bauen, ist immer dann, wenn ich mal zum Zocken kommen würde, irgendein Problem da - ohne Grund oder dass ich was gemacht hätte.

Ich kann nicht entspannt zocken wenn ich weiß dass der eine Kern im Hintergrund so eine Party veranstaltet. Wer weiß ob die Leistung überhaupt noch so richtig vorhanden ist. Zum Kotzen.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. Januar 2017)

Kauf dir einfach den DELID DIE MATE 1 wenn du nicht warten kannst auf ebay. Ist kompatibel. Ansonten kauf in 1 Monat den 2er.


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Ja, mach ich dann ja auch. Wobei ich je länger ich drüber nachdenke immer weniger glaube dass dann alles gut ist... wenn das an austrocknender Paste liegt hätte es doch Warnzeichen geben müssen und nicht von jetzt auf gleich 'ne 20-30° Core-Differenz. 

Aber ist jetzt ja auch egal, ich muss erstmal damit leben.


----------



## Chimera (24. Januar 2017)

Hinweis: wenn man sich damals die PCGH Print zum Thema köpfen geholt hat, sah man, was für ne Kraft da aufgewendet werden musst: das IHS wurde in nen Schraubstock gespannt und mit einem Holzblock rangehalten draufgehämmert... Nun, immerhin hast du das Glück, dass du nicht mehr mit dem Bügeleisen dahinter musst, wie bei den früher verlöteten IHS  Und bzgl. extremer Kernu.nterschiede: leider, leider kann es auch bei Intel ab und zu mal vorkommen, dass einer der internen Sensoren absolute Grütze ist. Im Prinzip kannst du es einfach testen: heize wie bekloppt und wenn plötzlich nur der eine Kern drosselt und die anderen nicht, dann sind es reale Werte. Sollten aber alle  Kerne trotz des Temperaturunterschieds den Takt halten, kannst du von nem defekten Sensor ausgehen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Ui, keine schlechte Idee. Ab wann sollte ein 4790k drosseln? Waren das nicht 105 oder so?

Weil ich es einfach komisch finde, denn die anderen Kerne reagieren auf Veränderungen genau so, wie man es erwartet (also auf andere Kühler, Pasten, Einstellungen, Last). Nur der eine springt sofort hoch und immer höher.

Wenn das der Fall wäre wäre ja die Lösung schlicht: ignorieren, oder?


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

So, habe mal versucht zu heizen als gäbe es kein Morgen. Meinen 4,5k OC geladen und Prime Max. Heat.

Ergebnis: Alle Kerne verhalten sich gleich, sprich sie laufen zwischen 4,2 und 4,5k (dass die ein wenig springen war schon immer so, auch bei anderen Prozessoren - sie können aber immer wieder an die 4,5). Die Temperaturen: der erste geht schnell bis 100° aber dann absolut keinen Schritt weiter, aber es ändert sich auch am Geschwindigkeits-Verhalten nichts auffälliges im Vergleich zu den anderen. Die anderen laufen selbst im OC geschmeidig bei 60-70.

Also irgendwie deutet das ganze für mich in Richtung Sensor oder interpretiere ich da was falsch?

Für mich wäre die große Frage, ob ich dann vielleicht versuchen sollte, das ganze komplett zu ignorieren und einfach keine Temperaturen mehr auszulesen? Mein Kühlungskonzept an sich ist 100% in Ordnung, daher sollte ich mich darauf verlassen können und OC ist nicht geplant wenn es sonst gut laufen sollte.

Edit: sorry für den Doppelpost. :/


----------



## Inva (24. Januar 2017)

Wenn die Taktraten springen, ist das doch eigentlich ein Zeichen dafür, dass er den eingestellten Turbo-Takt aus irgendeinem Grund nicht halten kann (Hängt natürlich auch von den OC-Settings ab).

Falls du es genau wissen willst, kannst du ja mal das Intel Extreme Tuning Utility installieren und dann testen. Dort gibt es unten bei den Sensoren eine Anzeige, sobald Thermal Throttling - oder irgendein anderes Throttling - auftritt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch zum Köpfen: Ja, so ganz ohne Kraftaufwand geht das nicht. 
Ich musste mit der Rasierklinge auch schon ganz ordentlich drücken und schieben und habe immer wieder, zur Sicherheit, neu angesetzt aus einem anderen Winkel. Geduld und Gefühl haben aber zum Ziel geführt.


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. Januar 2017)

Das Springen ist immer da, das hat nichts damit zu tun dass er das nicht halten kann. Auch bei perfekten Temps lief er früher nicht dauerhaft auf exakt 4.0 oder so. Immer mal wieder ein paar hundert MHz mehr/weniger.

Aber na ja, wenn das jetzt wieder nichts aussagt bin ich für den Moment langsam am Ende und resigniere. 

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Chimera (25. Januar 2017)

Nun, deutet darauf hin. Übrigens, kannst gerne auch mal den Blog vom Alki lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html. Daraus wirst du wohl erkennen, dass diese ganzen Tools und Temperaturangaben an und für sich nix sind, ausser grob geschätzte Angaben   Naja, wenn man schon jahrelang AMD Prozis genutzt hat, ist man sich so was gewohnt. Hab hier einighe CPUs rumliegen und nur bei einer einzigen könnte es evtl. sein, dass die Sensoren halbwegs wahre Werte auslesen, aber bei den anderen: Bullshit-hoch-2-gemixt-mit-Cola. 
Aber eben, wenn der Prozi nicht anfängt zu drosseln (der Hinweis mit dem XTU von intel ist gut, alternativ kann man auch das OCCT Tool nutzen, das liefert einem noch Graphen zu allen Werten), dann hat das Teil wohl nen spackenden Sensor. Ignorieren ist da wohl die einfachste Lösung, dennoch würd ich es vorerst mal paar Tage im Auge behalten und gucken, ob es sich bestätigt.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Januar 2017)

Was passiert denn bei prime version 28 mit 12k custom run?

Das die Temperaturwerte nur berechnet sind ist klar, aber hier geht es um krasse Abweichungen und ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht an einen defekten Sensor. Ich wette man kann die Werte mit Hand anlegen wieder angleichen.
Gleichzeitig ist es natürlich richtig, dass man dazu nicht gewzungen ist, solange die CPU nicht throttelt oder gar abschaltet. Man kann damit gut leben. Man sollte es natürlich beobachten ob es nicht noch schlimmer wird und OC ist auch nicht drin


----------



## Phaneroptera (25. Januar 2017)

28.10 ist genau das gleiche - Differenzen von bis zu 30°.

edit: Köpfen hat nichts gebracht (also Temperaturen sind leicht besser, aber das Differenz-Problem und die allgemein zu hohe Temperatur sind immer noch da), ich werde wohl zwangsweise die CPU ersetzen. Beim richtigen einheizen throttelt es auch um sich wie bekloppt. Ich mache das Beste (denke ich) draus, steige auf Kaby um und versuche die anderen Teile wenn Rückgabe nicht möglich ist irgendwie zu Geld zu machen.

Ich muss ja "nur" CPU, MB & RAM ersetzen, der Rest ist noch weiterhin super geeignet für so ein System. Nur die GTX 1070 wird dann wohl der "Schwachpunkt", aber wenn man eine 1070 (die nicht gerade perfekt ist - belegt fast 3 Slots und ist trotzdem nicht so richtig leise) schon in seinem Besitz hat, wäre es schon etwas argh, auf eine 1080 zu wechseln, oder? Also wenn man nicht gerade das Geld "übrig" hat sondern schon versucht nicht zu übertreiben.

Die Motherboard-Suche für einen der neuen Intel-i7 ist schwierig wegen den wenigen Reviews und der enormen Preis-Spanne.

Sehr schade dass ich nicht genau jetzt die Möglichkeit hätte, mal wieder ein AMD-System zu nutzen. So mit Ryzen und den neuen GPUs. Da mein Monitor Freesync hat wäre eine AMD-GPU echt super, aber selbst mit 2 x 480X komme ich ja nicht an meine 1070 ran...

Aber hätte fast vergessen: vielen Dank für die ausführliche Hilfe hier! Haswell hat sich damit erledigt.


----------



## Phaneroptera (29. Januar 2017)

Der 4790k wurde was Temperaturen angeht schon immer schief angeguckt, aber im Ausgangszustand ist der 7700k - wie ich jetzt leider feststellen muss - ehrlich gesagt nicht besser. 
Ich scheine wohl einen der schlechten erwischt zu haben.
Der Leistungssprung zusammen mit 3200er RAM (was von beidem dabei wie viel ausmacht weiß ich nicht) ist größer als erwartet, aber man kann den 7700k nach den ganzen Berichten je nachdem auf guten 5 GHz laufen lassen oder, wie ich, schon mit den Stress-Tools im Ausgangszustand an Temperatur-Grenzen bringen. Der Glücksspiel-Faktor beim Einkauf ist hier wohl enorm.


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. Januar 2017)

- sinnlos -


----------



## Defenz0r (30. Januar 2017)

Vertick die CPU auf ebay. Den 7700k kannst du ohne Probleme unter Luft unter 70C~ betreiben ohne grosse Lautstaerke zu haben. Er wird auch nicht drosseln ausser du uebertreibst es mit weltfernen Benchmarks xD


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Januar 2017)

Aber die Temps sind doch net schlimmt, wenn es keine Probleme gibt^^


----------



## Defenz0r (30. Januar 2017)

Wenn die Temps ok sind, dann ist das Problem was er hat, das er kein Problem hat.


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. Januar 2017)

Das inzwischen eigentlich bekannte Temperaturproblem von manchen KabyLake-Prozessoren gibt es (forscht nach wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt), und ich selbst hatte auch noch nie eine frische CPU, die so leicht an die Temperaturgrenze zu bringen ist - bei guter Kühlung ohne OC. Ich sehe das als *Problem*, wenn ihr das anders seht kann man nichts machen.

Trotzdem Vielen Dank. Hat sich ja dann erledigt. :>


----------



## jkox11 (30. Januar 2017)

Bin ja noch immer dafür dass du auf das Delit 2 wartest  
Ein Monat noch


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. Januar 2017)

Den 4790k habe ich ja so geköpft falls du das meinst. Hat auch geklappt, aber das Problem lag nicht daran. Den neuen werde ich jetzt nicht so angehen, mit frischer Garantie und so.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (2. Februar 2017)

Mach dir nichts daraus, ich habe (wenn auch nicht so extrem) ähnliche Erfahrungen mit meinem 4790 non-K gemacht. da Bewege ich mich bei insgesamt 7 hochwertigen Be-Quiet Lüftern im Gehäuse auch bei Prime95 ständig über 90°C, und das mit Undervolting am Limit (bedeutet, noch weniger Spannung = Instabiles System)

Bei mir vermute ich auch einen krummen HeatSpreader oder alternativ die interne WLP, wobei ich mich dazu Entschieden habe damit zu leben (und nicht zu köpfen), einerseits wegen Wiederverkauf (Ich warte auf RyZen), andererseits weil die Last beim Gaming nicht annähernd so hoch ist, dass ich mit meinem BeQuiet Shadow Rock 2 bei Battlefield 4 auf nem 64-Mann Server Schwierigkeiten habe, überhaupt mehr als 62°C zu schaffen.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Februar 2017)

Was ist eigentlich aus Planschleifen des Heatspreaders geworden?


----------



## BlueKingMuch (3. Februar 2017)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Planschleifen des Heatspreaders geworden?



Meinst du mich? 

Das wäre eine möglichkeit mit der ich geliebäugelt habe, hab aber dann aus Gründen des Wiederverkaufswertes (Ryzen war damals auch nicht mehr weit, und heute noch weniger) davon abgelassen (mehr dazu in meinem Problemthread)


----------

